# convert mpeg to gif??????



## solidone (Oct 25, 2001)

hi

can anybody please tell me, can I convert a mpeg movie file to a gif file so I will get a very small file?

thanks

alameda


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

http://www.avlandesign.com/vp.htm

http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Best/free-gif-video.html

just a few from google


----------



## CTPhil (Jan 5, 2006)

Rad Tools has a cool freeware converter.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

solidone said:


> hi
> 
> can anybody please tell me, can I convert a mpeg movie file to a gif file so I will get a very small file?
> 
> ...


With a GIF, it will be only a little smaller because there are less colors in it. If you want it to be a lot smaller, make the actual video size smaller.


----------



## solidone (Oct 25, 2001)

thanks 4 your reply,

will vidgif do avi to gif?

jc


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

Why not go to the website and find out?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

This thread is 2 years old.


----------

